# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Tecnicas nuevas

## Damalpheus

Me interesa mucho las diferentes técnicas que están saliendo a la luz para crear nuevos espectáculos de magia. Hace un par de días asistí a una conferencia en la que básicamente destripaban muchos trucos nuevos, pero todo lo hacían por el bien de los nuevos magos, ya que, pienso en mi fuero interno, que si eres capaz de descubrir como algunas personas crean sus trucos, al final se puede llegar a conocer otras formas diferentes, e incluso inventar unas nuevas. El inicio a veces es lo que más cuesta y con estas conferencias todo puede cambiar a mejor para todos. No digo de explicar al detalle cada truco de cada mago pero si es bueno saber algo de teoría.

----------

